# 1954 Santa Fe 2234W Set



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all. This is my first posting on these forums. I inherited a vintage 1954 Lionel 2234W train set from my late father-in-law. It includes the Santa Fe 2353 twin diesel AA combination trains, one powered, and one non-powereed with a horn. Unfortunately, the horn does not work, nor does the train light up. Tried a new D battery, to no avail. Any thoughts on what might be wrong before I bring it in for repair?

Also the illuminated Silver Cloud No. 2533 car in this set works pretty well, but the light flickers as it heads around the track. Thoughts on that?


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Not a lot of current, so one flaky switch, dirty track, dirty brushes in the motor, lots of things, but try cleaning your track and look at the pickups and make sure they are clean.

Reb


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

ok , agreed a good cleaning and oiling is in order. as for the horn you need to pop off the shell and check the wiring. make sure its connected and not loose. I assume you have a whistle/horn button? make sure the battery compartment is clean and the spring on the top of the compartment has good contact. Then check the horn relay. with the shell off, track powered and the engine in neutral, look to see if the relay moves. if it does and makes good contact try cleaning the contact points(scotchbrite pad, or even a piece of cardboard in between the contact points, push the points closed and pull the cardboard through. as for the lights yea they do that, if its unpleasant some one here can instruct you on the instillation of an led equivalent. Have fun with your new /old set! its a quality loco, and the silver cloud car is sharp( I always wanted one).


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Since the loco doesn't run, the most likely problem is a broken wire.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> ok , agreed a good cleaning and oiling is in order. as for the horn you need to pop off the shell and check the wiring. make sure its connected and not loose. I assume you have a whistle/horn button? make sure the battery compartment is clean and the spring on the top of the compartment has good contact. Then check the horn relay. with the shell off, track powered and the engine in neutral, look to see if the relay moves. if it does and makes good contact try cleaning the contact points(scotchbrite pad, or even a piece of cardboard in between the contact points, push the points closed and pull the cardboard through. as for the lights yea they do that, if its unpleasant some one here can instruct you on the instillation of an led equivalent. Have fun with your new /old set! its a quality loco, and the silver cloud car is sharp( I always wanted one).


The only whistle/horn button is on the transformer, itself. no button on the train. Not sure I understand any of this. Will likely just have it repaired.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

if you want to give it a shot we could walk you through it. As servoguy mentioned does it run?


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> if you want to give it a shot we could walk you through it. As servoguy mentioned does it run?


Hi. Thank you. I might try walking through it with you...first of of all my name is Joe. The dual engines that I have are these: http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2353_diesel.htm

One of them is a powered unit with motors and works perfectly fine. The other one is not powered, but contains the horn and should light up. Both the horn and lights are not working, despite placement of a working D battery. Photos are attached.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can you take some pictures with the shells off? The powered unit should have two motors and the horn, the b unit should just have a light? I need to see the insides?!.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

A 2353 has the horn in the dummy unit. A 2333 and 2343 has the horn in the powered unit.

There are many reasons why the horn will not work. In your case, since the headlight also doesn't work, the most likely reason is a broken wire. The wires break where they are soldered to a lug and are easy to repair if you know how to solder. It is best not to use a soldering gun as they supply too much heat. Radio Shack has some low cost soldering stations which are OK for fixing trains.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

No that is not correct. The powered unit does not contain the horn. The second A-Train which is nonpowered contains the horn.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You should lube the loco before you run it. This requires some disassembly to get at the inside of the gearboxes that drive the wheels. I recommend motor oil for this as it never dries out or gets gummy. 5W-20 or 10W-30 works well. If there is dried grease inside the gearboxes, you can leave it there as the oil will soften it and turn it back into grease. If someone in the past has filled the gearboxes with grease, and it has turned to concrete, you are going to have to remove the dried grease before you lube the loco.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Pop the shell off, one screw in the back? right servoguy, I don't have this locomotive? 

Check this wire, (red arrow). Is that how it is supposed to be attached servoguy?
I don't think so? :dunno:

That looks like it needs a good cleaning and service job.

When you put the screw back on don't over tighten it the shell will crack .
You don't need the shell on to run it, pop the shell off, lets have a look at the brains.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The screw is on the bottom front. When you take the screw out, gently slide the shell to the rear to release it from the clip in the rear.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I stand corrected, I was looking at the wrong train! See lots of guys here to help now!


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> View attachment 32193
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> ...


Hi guys. I think you may be telling me to check the wire on the wrong train in the pair. You drew the red arrow on the powered train with the motors. The problem is in the other train (non-powered) with the D cell battery compartment. I popped the cover off. I see a red wire and black wire, the horn, and the little light bulb. So far it looks like everything is intact. However, I see that the small filament wire within the bulb looks like it might have blown. That might explain why the headlight is not working. Do you think that if the bulb is blown it somehow affects the circuit such that the horn would also not work?


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is a photo with the cover off.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The horn is powered by the D cell. The horn relay must operate in order for the horn to work. There are many places where corrosion may cause a drop in voltage to the horn. First thing to do is see if the horn relay works.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry I reread your question.

That could be the problem, see the black and red connections. It looks like the red picks up power then runs through the light and connects on the bottom trucks.

If the light bulb is bad then your not completing the circuit.

Some trains this does matter, others no.

You have a bulb? Maybe swap one from another locomotive to check it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make sure that this wire (yellow arrow) is not rubbed through from being on the truck.
Check the red wire too, (red arrow)


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

try connecting a d cell directly to the horn terminals. one side of the horn is grounded and the other is connected to the wire to the relay. this will tell you whether the horn itself is ok. if it works, then you can look to,the relay or the connections at the battery terminal. nice engines!


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Success with the horn! I jiggled one of the wires and it now works. Maybe it was being compressed somehow. However, light bulb is dead. Any idea where I get one of those? What size are they typically?


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

joe0412 said:


> Success with the horn! I jiggled one of the wires and it now works. Maybe it was being compressed somehow. However, light bulb is dead. Any idea where I get one of those? What size are they typically?


sounds like a bad solder joint. the bulbs are 18volt bayonet base type 2026-58 aka 1445-300


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

carinofranco said:


> sounds like a bad solder joint. the bulbs are 18volt bayonet base type 2026-58 aka 1445-300


Just looked online on an auto parts site and found this bulb, which is in stock in our local store. This one is only 14.4 volts though, but has a bayonet base. Think it would work? Interestingly the part number is 1445LL, which is similar to Lionel’s L1445 part number. Not sure if they’re compatible though.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

joe0412 said:


> Just looked online on an auto parts site and found this bulb, which is in stock in our local store. This one is only 14.4 volts though, but has a bayonet base. Think it would work? Interestingly the part number is 1445LL, which is similar to Lionel’s L1445 part number. Not sure if they’re compatible though.


Nevermind. I answered my own question. I bought the bulb at the auto parts store. It is the one. Works perfectly. now my horn and my headlights are working. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What wire did you jiggle to make it work? :dunno:
The one on the post where they all hookup?

Did you re solder or fix the loose wire?
Or did you do nothing? 
Did you check those 2 wires to see if there is any copper showing from rubbing?
Did you oil the Locos up?

You can't leave us hanging. :smokin:


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> What wire did you jiggle to make it work? :dunno:
> The one on the post where they all hookup?
> 
> Did you re solder or fix the loose wire?
> ...


I truly could not find a loose wire. Not exactly sure what I did, to be completely honest! I did move some of the wires around a bit and replaced the headlight bulb.

I didn’t oil the locos yet. I do want to do some cleanup underneath. They look a bit gunked up. Do you guys recommend a Scotchbrite pad to do this? Also, I want to make sure that I’m oiling in the right places. Might need a bit more instruction from all of you on that.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Use the scotch brite only on the pick up rollers and the wheels. Damp cloth, cue tip to clean up the underside. A drop of oil on the axles, you can pour a bit of motor oil in the cap and use a toothpick to drip a small amount of oil on them. Pop the shell of the other train and we'll get to cleaning the brushes plate and armature. It sound harder then it is.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Basically anything that moves or pivots gets a little drop of oil, the exception to this is where the loco makes ccontact with the tracks. So no oil on the outside of the wheels or pick up rollers.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

To properly any of the F-3 locos, you have to disassemble the trucks. Most of what needs lube cannot be lubed without disassembly. Furthermore, the worst damage I have seen to toy trains was caused by lack of lube.

You do not have to disconnect the wires to the motor. You have to take the two screws out that hold the motor onto the truck. You have to remove two screws that hold the ??? onto the truck. Then you can remove the truck. If you have trouble, I have a 2353 sitting on a shelf and I can pull it apart to make sure I am giving you correct information.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joe0412 said:


> I truly could not find a loose wire. Not exactly sure what I did, to be completely honest! I did move some of the wires around a bit and replaced the headlight bulb


The problem might return then. 
Take the new bulb out and see if it runs with it out, maybe the bulb has to be good for it to run.
If it runs without the bulb, then you have a loose or worn wire somewhere.

Did........you........check........for.......bare......wires.......where..I....put.....the.....ARROWS?:dunno:

If a wire rubs for a while it will wear out the casing causing the wire to short out.
One wire somewhere is not right.:smokin:


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> The problem might return then.
> Take the new bulb out and see if it runs with it out, maybe the bulb has to be good for it to run.
> If it runs without the bulb, then you have a loose or worn wire somewhere.
> 
> ...


I did check for bare wires, including where.....you....indicated.....with.....your......ARROWS.

Everything looks pristine inside the train. Could not find a loose connection, and I’m not going to mess with it any more. It ran both with the old burnt out bulb and now with the new one. Another thought that I had was simply that the battery was not making good enough contact somehow. I did re-seat it and re-tighten the compartment cover yesterday as well. Whatever the cause, it now works. I’m moving on. Thanks for your help and input.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

servoguy said:


> To properly any of the F-3 locos, you have to disassemble the trucks. Most of what needs lube cannot be lubed without disassembly. Furthermore, the worst damage I have seen to toy trains was caused by lack of lube.
> 
> You do not have to disconnect the wires to the motor. You have to take the two screws out that hold the motor onto the truck. You have to remove two screws that hold the ??? onto the truck. Then you can remove the truck. If you have trouble, I have a 2353 sitting on a shelf and I can pull it apart to make sure I am giving you correct information.


Thanks. Will let you know if I plan on doing this myself vs bringing it in to Charles Ro Supply Co. for lube and cleaning. They’re not too far from me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joe0412 said:


> I did check for bare wires, including where.....you....indicated.....with.....your......ARROWS.
> 
> Everything looks pristine inside the train. Could not find a loose connection, and I’m not going to mess with it any more. It ran both with the old burnt out bulb and now with the new one. Another thought that I had was simply that the battery was not making good enough contact somehow. I did re-seat it and re-tighten the compartment cover yesterday as well. Whatever the cause, it now works. I’m moving on. Thanks for your help and input.



That....could....have....done....it....too. (the battery connection.) 

I keep forgetting that it is the dummy loco. 
I know of at least one locomotive that won't run without the light bulb.

And I am Moving......on.......to the east side.... to a brand new apartment in the skyyyy and I am moving on.......to the eastside. 

Glad it works now. :smokin:


----------

